
Announcing Image Scanning for Amazon ECR - smn1234
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2019/10/announcing-image-scanning-for-amazon-ecr/
======
smn1234
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonECR/latest/userguide/image...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonECR/latest/userguide/image-
scanning.html) indicates the use of the Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures
(CVEs) database from the open source CoreOS Clair project

